# No fuel surcharge pay from Uber Eats



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Uber stated that the fuel surcharge would begin Wednesday March 16. 

Well, I worked on Wednesday and ZERO surcharge pay.

Has anyone on this website received the pay?


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

I worked yesterday. No fuel surcharge.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Interesting. Did they actually say they’d pass it on to drivers? ‘Cause as I remember, they just stated they’ll charge the customers. 😂


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Reading comprehension people... for deliveries, the fuel surcharge is paid out the following day. For rides, it's part of the trip fare. There should be a notification in your inbox to read about this.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Ted Fink said:


> Reading comprehension people... for deliveries, the fuel surcharge is paid out the following day. For rides, it's part of the trip fare. There should be a notification in your inbox to read about this.


Just checked and did not get any adjustment, so I guess they ain’t paying yet…


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Just checked and did not get any adjustment, so I guess they ain’t paying yet…


Hmm... all I know is what the inbox message said. Maybe they pay it at the end of the next day? IDK. If it doesn't show up I guess contact support...


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Ted Fink said:


> Hmm... all I know is what the inbox message said. Maybe they pay it at the end of the next day? IDK. If it doesn't show up I guess contact support...


No point contacting them seeing they are usually clueless..


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

On the bottom temporary fuel charge.
Philadelphia pa


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

bobby747 said:


> On the bottom temporary fuel charge.
> Philadelphia pa


Bobby, I think (but maybe assumed) that those who didn't get it were taking deliveries... on rides it's part of the trip (as you displayed). On deliveries, they pay one lump sum next day for all surcharges (according to Uber inbox msg). 

People that didn't get it - are you all doing deliveries? Is anyone doing rides and not getting the surcharge?


----------



## Jcedwards3232 (Jul 7, 2018)

Go to your earnings page and in the breakdown it will be under other earnings. I don’t know when it shows up but mine is there. All $3.15 of it.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Ted Fink said:


> Bobby, I think (but maybe assumed) that those who didn't get it were taking deliveries... on rides it's part of the trip (as you displayed). On deliveries, they pay one lump sum next day for all surcharges (according to Uber inbox msg).
> 
> People that didn't get it - are you all doing deliveries? Is anyone doing rides and not getting the surcharge?


The fares are so small ted.. you dont even notice the difference..


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

bobby747 said:


> The fares are so small ted.. you dont even notice the difference..


That's not my question. My question is, for those who say they DIDNT get it... are they doing deliveries or rides?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Sorry, I dont do delivery. For my area. Mom and pop is way better pay.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Ted Fink said:


> That's not my question. My question is, for those who say they DIDNT get it... are they doing deliveries or rides?


Seeing as this is a *Deliveries* subforum, and the thread specifically says *“Uber Eats”, *it’s safe to assume the TS does, indeed, do deliveries.

What was it you were saying about reading comprehension, mmmm?


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Seeing as this is a *Deliveries* subforum, and the thread specifically says *“Uber Eats”, *it’s safe to assume the TS does, indeed, do deliveries.
> 
> What was it you were saying about reading comprehension, mmmm?


Not to throw shade on Bobby because I like Bobby but that was me telling him that he was responding with information about giving rides... I understood from the jump that it was about deliveries and since several chimed in I was asking them if they were all talking about deliveries (since Bobby commented about fuel surcharge showing when he gave rides).


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Interesting. Did they actually say they’d pass it on to drivers? ‘Cause as I remember, they just stated they’ll charge the customers. 😂


Uber said "100% of the .45 surcharge would go to the drivers" in the notice they sent me 5 days ago.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ted Fink said:


> Reading comprehension people... for deliveries, the fuel surcharge is paid out the following day. For rides, it's part of the trip fare. There should be a notification in your inbox to read about this.


The notice Uber sent me 5 days ago doesn't say anything about being paid the next day. It simply says drivers will receive 100% of the .45 surcharge.


----------



## Jcedwards3232 (Jul 7, 2018)

Have you looked at you earnings breakdown as I stated earlier? It should have something like this. I did 7 deliveries at $.45 each for $3.15. It will not show up on the individual deliveries like it does for rides. Why the difference? I don’t know but it clearly stated this would be the case in messages sent by Uber.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Interesting. Did they actually say they’d pass it on to drivers? ‘Cause as I remember, they just stated they’ll charge the customers. 😂


Uber said drivers will receive 100% of the surcharge, but come to think of it isn't that what Doordash boss Chipmunk Tony Xu always said while he was (and probably still is) stealing the drivers' tips?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Jcedwards3232 said:


> Go to your earnings page and in the breakdown it will be under other earnings. I don’t know when it shows up but mine is there. All $3.15 of it.


I've checked three times and I don't see "other earnings" listed anywhere.


----------



## Jcedwards3232 (Jul 7, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> I've checked three times and I don't see "other earnings" listed anywhere.


It should be under the breakdown section on your weekly earnings page. Hit the three bars in the top left corner of your app, click on earnings, and then click on see details. Half way down you will see breakdown and there it will show your fare earning, promo earnings, other earnings, and tip earnings. If you don’t see it there then you definitely have an issue.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> The notice Uber sent me 5 days ago doesn't say anything about being paid the next day. It simply says drivers will receive 100% of the .45 surcharge.


Yea I was referring to the inbox message we got yesterday. If you're still not getting it I don't know why


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Jcedwards3232 said:


> It should be under the breakdown section on your weekly earnings page. Hit the three bars in the top left corner of your app, click on earnings, and then click on see details. Half way down you will see breakdown and there it will show your fare earning, promo earnings, other earnings, and tip earnings. If you don’t see it there then you definitely have an issue.


It's not there.

I should add that although I quit rideshare three years ago I'm still technically an Uber X/Eats driver and as such I use the rideshare driver app.

Many if not most Eats drivers have Eats-only accounts and use a different Eats-only app.

That could explain the difference between your app and mine.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> It's not there.
> 
> I should add that although I quit rideshare three years ago I'm still technically an Uber X/Eats driver and as such I use the rideshare driver app.
> 
> ...


Technology company! LOLZ


----------



## Jcedwards3232 (Jul 7, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> It's not there.
> 
> I should add that although I quit rideshare three years ago I'm still technically an Uber X/Eats driver and as such I use the rideshare driver app.
> 
> ...


I do both as well. If you are using a Android it might be different app but should be similar way to find it. If it has not shown up by tomorrow I would definitely contact support. Of course support these days is the worst it has ever been so they may not be much help.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Jcedwards3232 said:


> I do both as well. If you are using a Android it might be different app but should be similar way to find it. If it has not shown up by tomorrow I would definitely contact support. Of course support these days is the worst it has ever been so they may not be much help.


I use Android. 

I called support yesterday and got scripted non-answers to my questions.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Ibdillk


Ted Fink said:


> Yea I was referring to the inbox message we got yesterday. If you're still not getting it I don't know why


My email says nothing about when it will be paid. I don't read the inbox on the app because I run the app only when working and then I'm too busy fending off $2 offers to read any messages.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> I've checked three times and I don't see "other earnings" listed anywhere.


Why are you checking so much? Ever heard of watching water boil? 😂

Just check tomorrow. I’m sure it’ll be fine. They have sneakier ways of stealing, I’m sure.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

For those who didn’t receive or deleted already. Voila!


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I got mine and use the rideshare/eats app on android. Just look in the WALLET it's easier and will show up later the next day (not overnight). It'll say Temporary Fuel Surcharge.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Why are you checking so much? Ever heard of watching water boil? 😂
> 
> Just check tomorrow. I’m sure it’ll be fine. They have sneakier ways of stealing, I’m sure.


Water boils quickly.
How about watching paint dry?
Or grass grow?


----------



## CowboyNation214 (Aug 31, 2021)

Jcedwards3232 said:


> Go to your earnings page and in the breakdown it will be under other earnings. I don’t know when it shows up but mine is there. All $3.15 of it.


🤣


----------

